# Is there a market for used PS2's?



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Guys, my gaming skills extend to MS Solitaire, so please excuse the daft question! My lad is wanting an XBox 360 for Christmas, and wants to sell his PS2. Having a quick look on eBad, I'm not convinced there is a great opportunity to sell it. Should I be looking somewhere else to sell it, or should he just hang on to it?

Thanks, in ignorance... :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Trade it into gamestation and you might get a 'part-ex' on a used 360 console.. won't be much but it's better than nothing!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for the swift response... just had a look and Gamestation don't appear to trade in Northern Ireland...


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

imo you are best trying to part ex if not maybe stick it all in a bundle at your local car boot for £20 quid(to put a number on it) as its better then nothing


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Does he have a lot of game for it? I was thinking that as the games would also work on the PS3 there might be a market for 'retro games' that would work on either PS2 or PS3. If he bundled everythng together console, games and additional controllers someone might be tempted.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I thought about selling my PS2 when I got the Xbox but they go for peanuts. It's got the network card and hard drive so games can be loaded onto that, so no discs. Got a stack of games as well but they only fetch a few quid each.


----------



## ProCarDetailing (Nov 25, 2011)

As above. Not worth anything any more!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

As above


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Keep it and put it in the car


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> Keep it and put it in the car


Can I get Radio 4 on it?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

depends on which one it is ? if its the one where the door slides open from the front they can easily be converted to run 12volts so i would advertise that fact in your local campa van section kids in the t4-t5 love them as there bombproof.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

For the sake of £20 i'd keep it in the loft, show your kids one day how daddy used to unwind with a bit of GTA 3.

I still have one of these in the loft! http://bit.ly/unPTfk

Its got faux wood paneling on it for the love of god.... but its still worth more than your PS2 (an my PS2 for that matter.)


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Wish I had kept my Amiga and NES now, used to love those!


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> Does he have a lot of game for it? I was thinking that as the games would also work on the PS3 there might be a market for 'retro games' that would work on either PS2 or PS3. If he bundled everythng together console, games and additional controllers someone might be tempted.


Just so you know PS2 games DO NOT work on the PS3,there has only been one PS3 that was backward compatible it was one of the very first models and has long been discontinued 2nd hand ones do come up occasionally but they normally go for more than a normal PS3

You could also try Game or CEX they do trade-ins and also have branches in N.Ireland
Game
CEX


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I sold a PS2 bundle a couple of years ago for £120, that included the console, about 30 games, console stand and games rack, 3 controllers, 2 memory cards, an Eyetoy camera and a logitech racing wheel.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ive got a PS2 chipped and stacks of games. I only thought about it the other day while blowing the dust off it.....

Id get an Xbox or PS3 if i had any time to play on them....


----------



## matty_doh (Dec 14, 2009)

For what it's worth, I sold my PS2 12 months ago with a stack of games (Probably 15-20), 2 controllers and a couple of memory cards chucked in too, got £55 on eBay just before Christmas - so maybe there is _some_ market for them? I was pleasantly surprised when it went for as much as it did though!


----------

